# bad fork hit



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Guys,

my PS1 has received a very bad fork hit ! See pic 1.

The main broken piece of wood is lost in dead leaves.

I glued the second one and made the repair with some wood filler.

I let it dry during a few days.

Then I put some Walnut stain and then some acrylic varnish.

I hope it will work as nice as before.

Let's test it soon.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Polish it up. I think it will be fine. Sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank goodness for those metal pins in the forks ... could have been much worse. But it looks like you have done an excellent repair. Hope it returns to its previous functionality.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

looks like it's a GO!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

you have steel rod reinforced fork, no safey concern!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

What wood was that pal?


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

i should just call you the doctor that is a very nice repair looks like it should work just fine


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Great repair job! Looks as good as new; if not better! Now it has character!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i think it looks great now. i can't even notice where it broke in the second picture.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry it happened, but you have made a well done repair my friend!!! Glad you posted!!!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like its never been hit. Great repair job!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Still looks good


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you guys for your kind comments.

Repair is not so perfect, it fails 1.5 -2mm on the inner fork!


----------

